# Tivo Home Network



## PJNZ (May 1, 2010)

Hi Forum,

I recently bought a Tivo in New Zealand. Unfortunately the Home Network is not part of the pack

Apparently this is not available in New Zealand!. Does anyone know where I could get this. I tried the Australian Tivo site but delivery only in Australia. 
Why his the home network not available in New Zealand? I have asked Tivo but do not get an answer.

Paul


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Have you read the FAQ's?

Home networking should be included in NZ, and you should be sent your MAK shortly after activation.

Peter.


----------



## PJNZ (May 1, 2010)

Yes I have read the faq's. I have called the Australian Tivo helpdesk who have informed me that the Home Network Package upgrade is now not available in New Zealand. I asked why and they could not give an answer as to why or when/if it will be available again! :-(

Paul


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

HNP is not available as an add-on in NZ as it should be included in the standard package when you buy the TiVo from TelecomNZ.

This is why the FAQ I linked to says, "IMPORTANT NOTE: After activating your TiVo and completing the guided set-up, it takes up to 24 hours to receive your Media Access Key. Until you receive this key on your device you will not be able to utilise the Home Networking Package features."

Have you tried calling NZ support instead?

Peter.


----------



## PJNZ (May 1, 2010)

I have called the Tivo Help desk New Zealand and it seems there is an arrangement with Telecom to sell the Tivo Units and initially the units came with HNP but since 31/3 they have not and there is no agreement between the 2 firms on selling the HNP Element. Not Happy at all as this is not published on their website. I also cannot order from Australia either so completely stuck and there is no date of when it will be available. Tivo will not commit to a date of when it will be available!
The Tivo NZ Helpdesk 0800848643

Found this on their website for Tivo owners in NZ wanting the HNP to register there interest!!!

http://www.mytivo.co.nz/abouttivo/contactus/?interested=homenetworking


----------



## gtoons (May 11, 2010)

I can confirm that the Home Networking Package (HNP) is no longer available in New Zealand. Tivo support in both New Zealand & Australia were not able to enlighten me on when & IF the HNP will be sold again. Way to go there Hybrid TV, lets hamper the growth of Tivo even more.

George


----------



## PJNZ (May 1, 2010)

This is the answer I get from Tivo. This 
i have to say is an appalling response from Tivo!! Crazy...

From: TiVo Support <[email protected]>

Sent: Sun, 16 May, 2010 5:21:47 PM
Subject: Case TKW-3047 - HNP offer in NZ

Hi ,

With the Home Networking Package offer, this was only available to customers that purchased their units on or before the 21st of March and the Home Networking Package offer were activated on their Dashboards on the My TiVo website on or before the 31st of March 2010.

Unfortunately customers who did not purchase and redeem before these dates are not eligible for the offer and all requests will be declined.

Also Home Networking Package is unfortunately not available in New Zealand currently but you can submit a registration of interest at the following address: http://www.mytivo.co.nz/abouttivo/contactus/ where you should select the contact reason "I want to know when the Home Networking Package is available to buy".

Regards,

TiVo Support


----------



## gtoons (May 11, 2010)

I guess the only option for us is to buy a used (activated) Tivo that has Home Network Package activated, then merge their mytivo account with your account.

According to my Dashboard - Merge Accounts: "Merging accounts will transfer all associated TiVo media devices and any product activations from the account associated with the email entered below to the account you are currently signed-in to."

An expensive solution but do-able, plus you'll have a Tivo for the bedroom networked to your other Tivo and pc!


----------

